# MetallicAcid's TJ07



## MetallicAcid (Nov 8, 2014)

To view this case mod, go here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

*Specs:*
Intel Core i7 4930K
ASUS Rampage IV Black Edition X79
G.Skill Ripjaws Z DDR3 PC19200/2400MHz CL10 4x8GB x2 (64GB total)
Sapphire Radeon R9 290 4GB x3 (Trifire)
Samsung 840 EVO Series 500GB x2
NB-BlackSilent Pro 120mm x6
SilverStone ST1200-G 1200W
EK Coolstream PE 480
EK Coolstream PE 240
EK-RES X3 250 x2
EK-FB ASUS R4BE Monoblock - Acetal+Nickel
EK-FC R9-290X - Acetal+Nickel (Rev.2.0) x3
EK-FC R9-290X Backplate - Black x3
Alphacool VPP655 - G1/4 IG complete with D5 HF Top
EK HD fittings and adapters

*Mods:*
Custom panels - Custom paint - Custom watercooling loop - Inverted motherboard layout - Inlayed windows that sit flush with exterior - Custom window shapes on side panel and top


----------



## Premium Watercooling (Nov 9, 2014)

Amazing mod, nice & clean 9/10!


----------



## AxGaming (Nov 9, 2014)

nice and incredible case 9/10


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 14, 2014)

I like Silverstone cases! very nice


----------



## Kira (Nov 15, 2014)

Beautiful PC
Superb finish & I like Silverstone's case
Except the big pile of cables of graphic cards
Too bad because it spoil the visual PC


----------



## Shadowrak (Nov 20, 2014)

Kira said:


> Beautiful PC
> Superb finish & I like Silverstone's case
> Except the big pile of cables of graphic cards
> Too bad because it spoil the visual PC



I wish the cables attached to anything in my were nearly that aesthetic.


----------



## URBAN303 (Dec 11, 2014)

Cable management is not shocking. "We like" or "is not like" and I like it I find it stylish

For me 10/10 , nice works !


----------



## Torus15 (Jul 31, 2015)

Love the case, love the top window.  Great idea of using the EK RAM heat sinks without the watercooling for a industrial look, I will be adopting this also. 9/10, I agree that the PCI-E cables don't suit the clean lines of in the rest of the build.


----------

